# I am tired



## cda (Dec 7, 2010)

I am tired of looking at and counting ceiling tiles


----------



## Yankee (Dec 7, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> I am tired of looking at and counting ceiling tiles


I'm sorry, , , , I hear counting sheep works , , , personally I have a white noise machine that helps.


----------



## DRP (Dec 7, 2010)

Ceiling data assessor?


----------



## jpranch (Dec 7, 2010)

cda, be encouraged. Tomorrow will be better! Been there, .... you know the rest


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 7, 2010)

I use a tape since the custom tiles always screw me up


----------



## Mac (Dec 8, 2010)

Me tired too.


----------



## jim baird (Dec 8, 2010)

Try doing in in different languages, "Uno, dos, tres, un, deux, trois"


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 8, 2010)

This year has been very busy for me until about last week.  I'm tired too but am enjoying the down time.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm more worried why cda is counting ceiling tiles, I don't have those at home..........travelling? Hospital?


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 8, 2010)

Counting flowers on the wall, that don't bother me at all.  Playing solitaire till dawn, with a deck of 51.  Smoking cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo, now don't tell me, I've nothing to do.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2010)

haha......now that's funny....I don't care who you are...........


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 8, 2010)

Marvel,  you are the man!   Love it love it love it.


----------



## FredK (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't let me play cards any more, but very accomplished at thumb twilding.  Currently working on the left handed version.

Did get some news of 7 more housing starts and possible couple of four plexs after the first of the year.  Should be busy for a few days next year.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 8, 2010)

Addressing the alternative route the thread has taken……..

Maybe try to diversify (if practical or feasible) and get together with other inspection officials within the jurisdiction and do some spot/surprise inspections on public assembly, apartment complexes, business and industrial. In tough times the fire guys/gals could most likely use the extra set of eyes especially when verifying fire protection system maintenance schedules within facilities. One can gain another perspective on the troubles faced after a C of O is issued……just saying.

Partnerships and team playing can keep you active in down times also……just saying.


----------



## Yankee (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh! That's a dandy idea!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 8, 2010)

In progressive working enviornments it can indeed be a "dandy idea".  Many jurisdictional ordinances allow "code" officials to partake in the enforcement of codes adopted through ordinace.  No different then filling in for vacations provided the official is certified as applicable.  No need to play cards and fudge on daily activity reporting.......just saying.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 9, 2010)

FM: I have to agree! We can always find something to improve on. Slow times can allow us to slip into a bored state.


----------



## Yankee (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm tuning up my computer records and getting my reporting together for end of year (already) and studying for two certs I'd like to have (or at least I'd like to know the info)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 9, 2010)

FM could not agree more. We took over fire inspections from the FD 16 months ago and it is an eye opener. We find things that where installed by the owner after the CO that where never on the plans or accounted for in the design such as electric locks that are not connected to the sprinkler alarm system or shelving racks that are not seismically attached. It also kept 1 inspector from loosing his job and allowed him and another to get a pay raise when they got the fire inspector certs.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 9, 2010)

MT,

Let me know when you need someone like me out there.  *"I am tired"* of the Midwest


----------



## creek456 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am tired too. I've been having dreams where you wake up screaming consecutively for the past week. I don't understand, it started right after I put these dream stones that are supposedly supposed to help keep bad dreams away and help you get a calm relaxing sleep. I don't think that's the reason but it's kind of weird. But yeah I'm tired and bored as heck.


----------



## texasbo (Dec 16, 2010)

creek456 said:
			
		

> I am tired too. I've been having dreams where you wake up screaming consecutively for the past week. I don't understand, it started right after I put these dream stones that are supposedly supposed to help keep bad dreams away and help you get a calm relaxing sleep. I don't think that's the reason but it's kind of weird. But yeah I'm tired and bored as heck.


What are these dream stones of which you speak? Did you actually pay money for these dream stones?

Count yourself lucky; I've been waking to the sounds of my own screams for the better part of my life.


----------



## pwood (Dec 16, 2010)

creek456 said:
			
		

> I am tired too. I've been having dreams where you wake up screaming consecutively for the past week. I don't understand, it started right after I put these dream stones that are supposedly supposed to help keep bad dreams away and help you get a calm relaxing sleep. I don't think that's the reason but it's kind of weird. But yeah I'm tired and bored as heck.


where did you put the dream stones? could be what's making you scream!! just sayin! :mrgreen:


----------



## FredK (Dec 16, 2010)

texasbo said:
			
		

> What are these dream stones of which you speak? Did you actually pay money for these dream stones?Count yourself lucky; I've been waking to the sounds of my own screams for the better part of my life.


http://tarotcanada.tripod.com/DreamStones.html

Or do what the rest of us do:

1. Take some stones and place in a bag.

2. Swing bag in a circle and aim at the forehead.

3. Wake up with a bad dream of hitting yourself in the forehead with a bag of stones.

4. Find out it wasn't a dream after all.


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2010)

I think someone's wife is hitting them over the head with dream stones causing said person to wake up screaming


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 16, 2010)

Wonder if the stones are from some place like....lets say....Sedona AZ?


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2010)

ROFL! "DREAM STONES" you all must sit and think hard on making this stuff up. Maybe you should try a Colan Cleanse!


----------



## texasbo (Dec 17, 2010)

Colon.

My waking screams just got louder. And more intense.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes I forgot how to spell while LMAO! And besides I don't have one so why should I be able to spell it!


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been told I am a big one, but it usually is not spelled quite that way.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 17, 2010)

I was walking through the park the other day and I saw a frisbee flying through the air. I was wondering why it kept getting bigger and bigger.........and then it hit me.

GPE


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 17, 2010)

Georgia: LMAO!!!!!!!!!

KERPOW!


----------



## pwood (Dec 17, 2010)

creek456 said:
			
		

> I am tired too. I've been having dreams where you wake up screaming consecutively for the past week. I don't understand, it started right after I put these dream stones that are supposedly supposed to help keep bad dreams away and help you get a calm relaxing sleep. I don't think that's the reason but it's kind of weird. But yeah I'm tired and bored as heck.


i figured it out for you! your dream stones could be kidney stones known to wake you up and cause lots of screaming!


----------

